# Sticky  plugging 102



## steelton

After reading all the info from plugging 101 I was left thinking I was missing a few things. Like for instance when should I plug vs. float spawn? How deep of water should I target 5-8' or 8-12'? How fast or slow of water and which lures work better for slow or fast flow? There is a lot of talk about what lures and colors to use ,but why use those certain lures over others. can somebody please clear some things for me thanks.


----------



## Roger That

give it up! There should be an age restriction on plugs... Anyone under 30 is not allowed to plug.... sooo boring.


----------



## troutguy26

Idk, steelton told me of a pretty awesome idea the other day at the launch. Party boat!!!


----------



## diztortion

Roger That said:


> give it up! There should be an age restriction on plugs... Anyone under 30 is not allowed to plug.... sooo boring.


Boring²


----------



## riverdawg54

Regardless of what plug and color is being used , all plugs need to be cleaned with dish soap and then soaked in WD 40 :lol:


----------



## plugger

riverdawg54 said:


> Regardless of what plug and color is being used , all plugs need to be cleaned with dish soap and then soaked in WD 40 :lol:


 I also set them on fire before letting them out, gives em a crispier look!


----------



## Roger That

Saw pictures of plugger, he must be at least 104 yrs old. Steelton, I would listen to his advice. Old guys plug hard.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


----------



## diztortion

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


I'd rather cast a plug to fish then sit there and watch rod tips.. 

Just my personal preference is all.


----------



## steelton

Some of the biggest steelhead caught come on plugs. Plus aggressive fish like to hit plugs, tail walkers and acrobats all winter long good enough for me.


----------



## Roger That

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


I have taken plug hits, not saying the slamming is boring... saying the waiting is boring. I'd much rather move quickly and fish bobs or even cast a lure.


As far as bigger steelhead eating plugs and being more aggressive and "tail walking".... not so sure on that, active fish are active fish. And the last steelhead I had crush a plug fought like a wet sock and it was in October... It was also about 7lbs..maybe.


----------



## steelton

Weren't you the one that wanted to go surf fishing while back. talked about boring staring at rods stuffed in the dirt watching a blah skyline of lake michigan waiting!!! for a rod to dance. Thats way more boring than plug fishing ever could be. With plugs you don't have to wait for active fish, you force an action out of them or at least thats the idea.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I figured you meant the waiting part, but the anticipation is probably great. Like Al, I mostly cast plugs, but when they go, they GO. I honestly think they make a salmon look like a ***ch. Fights are entirely individual with fish; I hooked one hell of a male this past saturday and can say(and have been all weekend) that I'm hooking the hardest fighting winter steelhead I've ever had right now...


----------



## Roger That

steelton said:


> weren't you the one that wanted to go surf fishing while back. Talked about boring staring at rods stuffed in the dirt watching a blah skyline of lake michigan waiting!!! For a rod to dance. Thats way more boring than plug fishing ever could be. With plugs you don't have to wait for active fish, you force an action out of them or at least thats the idea.


bro the surf is being one with nature bro. Lol


----------



## steelton

Thats what I like about plugging so far is the anticipation of a hit coming. I enjoy watching a float sink and the best sinks are ones that go down super fast. So it would seem that watching a rod tip dance would be the same waiting game of watching a float slip down river waiting for it to disappear the same way a rod goes from steady dance to slam city. Like the best sinks every single hit. Plus you get to watch 5 of them, like watching 5 bobs at once not knowing which one is gonna go down.


----------



## plugger

Plugging is'nt boring if your running the boat, either from the rowers seat or the anchor switch. Alot of people find the front seat of a drift boat boring, a pain keeping the plugs clear and running right. I fish a couple of times a year in the front seat of rivermans boat and enjoy it but a regular diet of front seat would not cut it for me. River man is one of the very few people who can read the water well enough to plug solo from a drift boat. I plug solo a few times a year and it will keep you on your toes. With my jet sled I usually fish floats or bump spawn quickly upstream and plug coming back down. I also walk in alot fishing bobbers in the deeper parts of winter. For me different tactics keep the fishing interesting. I do most of my steelhead fishing from thanksgiving to march and over the years most of the truly big fish have come bouncing spawn in the bottom of the larger deep holes. I have caught enough fish over the years that fighting a fish doesnt mean much. Watching a rod slam down, a bobber diver or the solid throb when I set the hook on a tick or hesitation bouncing spawn is where it's at for me. Steelhead are a fish you have to pay your dues for, there is something undefinable that you have to earn. Tackle and rigging wont take the place of experience. I would bet money and give odds that you could tie 30 feet of whatever type of line to a couple of willow sticks, put em in the rod holders on rivermans stealth craft and he will hit fish.


----------



## Mark C.

There's definitely a time and a place for plugs. They can be boring, they can be phenomenal. Very rarely do i go out with a plan to just plug - gotta have a "plan B." But it's another tactic to try.

I've had my best luck plugging in high, stained water, when you couldn't fish any other method. Low, gin clear water - don't even bother.

There is nothing better than a steelhead smacking the crap out of a plug - nothing. I've had some takes where the rod is maxed out and the fish takes out 100 yards of line in less than a second. You can actually see the line slicing through the water and watch for your reel to start smoking. Always fun to have it happen to a newbie and watch the panicked look on their face as they scream, "what do I do???!!!"


----------



## Roger That

How many MPH is 100yds/sec?


----------



## Ronno

130 ish. 100 x 5280 / 3600

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That

That is one FAST steelhead.


----------



## steelton

After reading all the info from plugging 101 I was left thinking I was missing a few things. Like for instance when should I plug vs. float spawn? How deep of water should I target 5-8' or 8-12'? How fast or slow of water and which lures work better for slow or fast flow? There is a lot of talk about what lures and colors to use ,but why use those certain lures over others. can somebody please clear some things for me thanks.


----------



## Roger That

give it up! There should be an age restriction on plugs... Anyone under 30 is not allowed to plug.... sooo boring.


----------



## troutguy26

Idk, steelton told me of a pretty awesome idea the other day at the launch. Party boat!!!


----------



## diztortion

Roger That said:


> give it up! There should be an age restriction on plugs... Anyone under 30 is not allowed to plug.... sooo boring.


Boring²


----------



## riverdawg54

Regardless of what plug and color is being used , all plugs need to be cleaned with dish soap and then soaked in WD 40 :lol:


----------



## plugger

riverdawg54 said:


> Regardless of what plug and color is being used , all plugs need to be cleaned with dish soap and then soaked in WD 40 :lol:


 I also set them on fire before letting them out, gives em a crispier look!


----------



## Roger That

Saw pictures of plugger, he must be at least 104 yrs old. Steelton, I would listen to his advice. Old guys plug hard.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


----------



## diztortion

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


I'd rather cast a plug to fish then sit there and watch rod tips.. 

Just my personal preference is all.


----------



## steelton

Some of the biggest steelhead caught come on plugs. Plus aggressive fish like to hit plugs, tail walkers and acrobats all winter long good enough for me.


----------



## Roger That

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


I have taken plug hits, not saying the slamming is boring... saying the waiting is boring. I'd much rather move quickly and fish bobs or even cast a lure.


As far as bigger steelhead eating plugs and being more aggressive and "tail walking".... not so sure on that, active fish are active fish. And the last steelhead I had crush a plug fought like a wet sock and it was in October... It was also about 7lbs..maybe.


----------



## steelton

Weren't you the one that wanted to go surf fishing while back. talked about boring staring at rods stuffed in the dirt watching a blah skyline of lake michigan waiting!!! for a rod to dance. Thats way more boring than plug fishing ever could be. With plugs you don't have to wait for active fish, you force an action out of them or at least thats the idea.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I figured you meant the waiting part, but the anticipation is probably great. Like Al, I mostly cast plugs, but when they go, they GO. I honestly think they make a salmon look like a ***ch. Fights are entirely individual with fish; I hooked one hell of a male this past saturday and can say(and have been all weekend) that I'm hooking the hardest fighting winter steelhead I've ever had right now...


----------



## Roger That

steelton said:


> weren't you the one that wanted to go surf fishing while back. Talked about boring staring at rods stuffed in the dirt watching a blah skyline of lake michigan waiting!!! For a rod to dance. Thats way more boring than plug fishing ever could be. With plugs you don't have to wait for active fish, you force an action out of them or at least thats the idea.


bro the surf is being one with nature bro. Lol


----------



## steelton

Thats what I like about plugging so far is the anticipation of a hit coming. I enjoy watching a float sink and the best sinks are ones that go down super fast. So it would seem that watching a rod tip dance would be the same waiting game of watching a float slip down river waiting for it to disappear the same way a rod goes from steady dance to slam city. Like the best sinks every single hit. Plus you get to watch 5 of them, like watching 5 bobs at once not knowing which one is gonna go down.


----------



## plugger

Plugging is'nt boring if your running the boat, either from the rowers seat or the anchor switch. Alot of people find the front seat of a drift boat boring, a pain keeping the plugs clear and running right. I fish a couple of times a year in the front seat of rivermans boat and enjoy it but a regular diet of front seat would not cut it for me. River man is one of the very few people who can read the water well enough to plug solo from a drift boat. I plug solo a few times a year and it will keep you on your toes. With my jet sled I usually fish floats or bump spawn quickly upstream and plug coming back down. I also walk in alot fishing bobbers in the deeper parts of winter. For me different tactics keep the fishing interesting. I do most of my steelhead fishing from thanksgiving to march and over the years most of the truly big fish have come bouncing spawn in the bottom of the larger deep holes. I have caught enough fish over the years that fighting a fish doesnt mean much. Watching a rod slam down, a bobber diver or the solid throb when I set the hook on a tick or hesitation bouncing spawn is where it's at for me. Steelhead are a fish you have to pay your dues for, there is something undefinable that you have to earn. Tackle and rigging wont take the place of experience. I would bet money and give odds that you could tie 30 feet of whatever type of line to a couple of willow sticks, put em in the rod holders on rivermans stealth craft and he will hit fish.


----------



## Mark C.

There's definitely a time and a place for plugs. They can be boring, they can be phenomenal. Very rarely do i go out with a plan to just plug - gotta have a "plan B." But it's another tactic to try.

I've had my best luck plugging in high, stained water, when you couldn't fish any other method. Low, gin clear water - don't even bother.

There is nothing better than a steelhead smacking the crap out of a plug - nothing. I've had some takes where the rod is maxed out and the fish takes out 100 yards of line in less than a second. You can actually see the line slicing through the water and watch for your reel to start smoking. Always fun to have it happen to a newbie and watch the panicked look on their face as they scream, "what do I do???!!!"


----------



## Roger That

How many MPH is 100yds/sec?


----------



## Ronno

130 ish. 100 x 5280 / 3600

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That

That is one FAST steelhead.


----------



## steelton

After reading all the info from plugging 101 I was left thinking I was missing a few things. Like for instance when should I plug vs. float spawn? How deep of water should I target 5-8' or 8-12'? How fast or slow of water and which lures work better for slow or fast flow? There is a lot of talk about what lures and colors to use ,but why use those certain lures over others. can somebody please clear some things for me thanks.


----------



## Roger That

give it up! There should be an age restriction on plugs... Anyone under 30 is not allowed to plug.... sooo boring.


----------



## troutguy26

Idk, steelton told me of a pretty awesome idea the other day at the launch. Party boat!!!


----------



## diztortion

Roger That said:


> give it up! There should be an age restriction on plugs... Anyone under 30 is not allowed to plug.... sooo boring.


Boring²


----------



## riverdawg54

Regardless of what plug and color is being used , all plugs need to be cleaned with dish soap and then soaked in WD 40 :lol:


----------



## plugger

riverdawg54 said:


> Regardless of what plug and color is being used , all plugs need to be cleaned with dish soap and then soaked in WD 40 :lol:


 I also set them on fire before letting them out, gives em a crispier look!


----------



## Roger That

Saw pictures of plugger, he must be at least 104 yrs old. Steelton, I would listen to his advice. Old guys plug hard.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


----------



## diztortion

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


I'd rather cast a plug to fish then sit there and watch rod tips.. 

Just my personal preference is all.


----------



## steelton

Some of the biggest steelhead caught come on plugs. Plus aggressive fish like to hit plugs, tail walkers and acrobats all winter long good enough for me.


----------



## Roger That

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not so sure on boring, you ever took a plug hit? While a bobber nicely slipping under is fun and that solid tap sequence of a drifted fish is cool; if you want to see the mean, ferocious side of a steelhead, put a plug in it's face...


I have taken plug hits, not saying the slamming is boring... saying the waiting is boring. I'd much rather move quickly and fish bobs or even cast a lure.


As far as bigger steelhead eating plugs and being more aggressive and "tail walking".... not so sure on that, active fish are active fish. And the last steelhead I had crush a plug fought like a wet sock and it was in October... It was also about 7lbs..maybe.


----------



## steelton

Weren't you the one that wanted to go surf fishing while back. talked about boring staring at rods stuffed in the dirt watching a blah skyline of lake michigan waiting!!! for a rod to dance. Thats way more boring than plug fishing ever could be. With plugs you don't have to wait for active fish, you force an action out of them or at least thats the idea.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I figured you meant the waiting part, but the anticipation is probably great. Like Al, I mostly cast plugs, but when they go, they GO. I honestly think they make a salmon look like a ***ch. Fights are entirely individual with fish; I hooked one hell of a male this past saturday and can say(and have been all weekend) that I'm hooking the hardest fighting winter steelhead I've ever had right now...


----------



## Roger That

steelton said:


> weren't you the one that wanted to go surf fishing while back. Talked about boring staring at rods stuffed in the dirt watching a blah skyline of lake michigan waiting!!! For a rod to dance. Thats way more boring than plug fishing ever could be. With plugs you don't have to wait for active fish, you force an action out of them or at least thats the idea.


bro the surf is being one with nature bro. Lol


----------



## steelton

Thats what I like about plugging so far is the anticipation of a hit coming. I enjoy watching a float sink and the best sinks are ones that go down super fast. So it would seem that watching a rod tip dance would be the same waiting game of watching a float slip down river waiting for it to disappear the same way a rod goes from steady dance to slam city. Like the best sinks every single hit. Plus you get to watch 5 of them, like watching 5 bobs at once not knowing which one is gonna go down.


----------



## plugger

Plugging is'nt boring if your running the boat, either from the rowers seat or the anchor switch. Alot of people find the front seat of a drift boat boring, a pain keeping the plugs clear and running right. I fish a couple of times a year in the front seat of rivermans boat and enjoy it but a regular diet of front seat would not cut it for me. River man is one of the very few people who can read the water well enough to plug solo from a drift boat. I plug solo a few times a year and it will keep you on your toes. With my jet sled I usually fish floats or bump spawn quickly upstream and plug coming back down. I also walk in alot fishing bobbers in the deeper parts of winter. For me different tactics keep the fishing interesting. I do most of my steelhead fishing from thanksgiving to march and over the years most of the truly big fish have come bouncing spawn in the bottom of the larger deep holes. I have caught enough fish over the years that fighting a fish doesnt mean much. Watching a rod slam down, a bobber diver or the solid throb when I set the hook on a tick or hesitation bouncing spawn is where it's at for me. Steelhead are a fish you have to pay your dues for, there is something undefinable that you have to earn. Tackle and rigging wont take the place of experience. I would bet money and give odds that you could tie 30 feet of whatever type of line to a couple of willow sticks, put em in the rod holders on rivermans stealth craft and he will hit fish.


----------



## Mark C.

There's definitely a time and a place for plugs. They can be boring, they can be phenomenal. Very rarely do i go out with a plan to just plug - gotta have a "plan B." But it's another tactic to try.

I've had my best luck plugging in high, stained water, when you couldn't fish any other method. Low, gin clear water - don't even bother.

There is nothing better than a steelhead smacking the crap out of a plug - nothing. I've had some takes where the rod is maxed out and the fish takes out 100 yards of line in less than a second. You can actually see the line slicing through the water and watch for your reel to start smoking. Always fun to have it happen to a newbie and watch the panicked look on their face as they scream, "what do I do???!!!"


----------



## Roger That

How many MPH is 100yds/sec?


----------



## Ronno

130 ish. 100 x 5280 / 3600

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That

That is one FAST steelhead.


----------

